
The iPad Game That Took 9 Years to Finish, a Masterpiece - bertan
https://www.wired.com/2012/07/the-act-ios-game
======
bertan
I remembered this game and decided to play again after years. The sound is not
working, so I wondered what happened to the company behind. Unfortunately, it
is shutdown and the game was actually pulled from the store [1]. I can still
download and play it on the latest iOS, but it is a pity that other people
can't.

[1] [https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/react-
entertainment#...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/react-
entertainment#/entity)

------
wodenokoto
Needs a [2012] in the title.

Does anybody know how to play the game today?

